# GM dealer selling oil



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Not a bad price. Still a bit more expensive than the Pennzoil Dexos 2 from Walmart which is $23 for 5 qts.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

BDCCruze said:


> Not a bad price. Still a bit more expensive than the Pennzoil Dexos 2 from Walmart which is $23 for 5 qts.


That is a good price but due to recent decisions by Wal-Mart I am going to make an effort to buy elsewhere.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

15cruzediesel said:


> That is a good price but due to recent decisions by Wal-Mart I am going to make an effort to buy elsewhere.


What did they do to you? The President & CEO of Wal-Mart announced he is leaving today!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

If you want to avoid Wally World your options will be limited but I can't fault a man for having morals.

Valvoline is now selling their MST stuff in bulk on Amazon. This is not bad at around 8 bucks a quart including shipping. Would have to measure it out yourself though






Amazon.com: Valvoline 881055 5W-30 MST Full Synthetic Motor Oil-5 gal Advanced Bay Box, 640. Fluid_Ounces: Automotive


Buy Valvoline 881055 5W-30 MST Full Synthetic Motor Oil-5 gal Advanced Bay Box, 640. Fluid_Ounces: Motor Oils - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





If you live in the midwest, Meijer stores sell 5w-40 MST (Dexos 2) for around $24 for 5 quarts. I wouldn't run that on a low milage CTD but higher mileage it would be OK.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Eddy Cruze said:


> What did they do to you? The President & CEO of Wal-Mart announced he is leaving today!


Let's keep this thread about oil and not my issue with walley world.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

15cruzediesel said:


> Let's keep this thread about oil and not my issue with walley world.


Well no this is more important than your issue. There was much more to the story
*Current Sam's Club CEO John Furner named new CEO of Walmart U.S.*
7 Hours Ago
CNBC's Courtney Reagan reports that Walmart has named John Furner, the current CEO and president of Sam's Club, the new CEO of Walmart U.S.








Current Sam's Club CEO John Furner named new CEO of Walmart U.S.


CNBC's Courtney Reagan reports that Walmart has named John Furner, the current CEO and president of Sam's Club, the new CEO of Walmart U.S.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

I'm running Bio Based synthetic 10w40 oil in my '14 Cruze. Made from esterfied vegetable oils (Corn, Canola, Soy, among others) API spec is CJ-4, real diesel engine oil not Dexos 2 water. I've run this stuff on all 3 of my Diesel Vehicles for the last couple years. Everything runs great on it, smooth, quiet and very resilient to the effects of oxidation and fuel dilution. about $10 a quart.

No I don't work for the company, but I do believe in their products as I have personally seen the impressive results. 









Home


Renewable Lubricants manufactures biodegradable, high-performance and sustainable lubricants and greases.




renewablelube.com


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Check your local dealer. Mine had 70 quarts on the shelf at that price. Our walmart did not have the Penzoil 5 quart bottles and the single quarts were $8.97. The price difference paid for the filter.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

JDH said:


> Check your local dealer. Mine had 70 quarts on the shelf at that price. Our walmart did not have the Penzoil 5 quart bottles and the single quarts were $8.97. The price difference paid for the filter.


They have free in store pickup. Order online and pick it up.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Well no this is more important than your issue. There was much more to the story
> *Current Sam's Club CEO John Furner named new CEO of Walmart U.S.*
> 7 Hours Ago
> CNBC's Courtney Reagan reports that Walmart has named John Furner, the current CEO and president of Sam's Club, the new CEO of Walmart U.S.
> ...


Not so for me. I don't give a rats azz about this company and I chose to support smaller local stores when it is all possible even if it cost more. Walmart leaders are weak. In fact someday a better business model will come along at some point and knock them down not unlike what happened to Sears. Sam most likely is rolling over in his grave.


----------

